# 68 gto... no ignition source at the fuse panel



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

hello everyone.
I've got a 68 gto. I am in the process of wiring an hei distributor. I am aware that a non resistive 12 to 14 gauge wire is to be used for the BAT connector on the distributor, however my fuse block does not have any male terminals. 

Let me clarify... I have a 68 firebird as well, with what I assume would have an identical fuse block. Both the firebird and gto fuse blocks look identical, however my firebird has 3 male terminals marked bat, acc and ign which allow me the ability to tap into them as required for hei setups, stereo installs etc...

Now, like I mentioned, the gto's fuse panel looks identical to the firebird, however where the bat, acc and ign male terminals are supposed to be, there is nothing except for the holes where the male terminals should be.

Anyway... 1st question would be why are the male terminals missing and going forward, where should I source my IGN power from for the distributor. Is anyone aware of the reason gm would have done this... makes it impossible to add on accessories without having to hack into the existing wiring.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

why has no one responded to this post??


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

frankie68 said:


> why has no one responded to this post??


I haven't responded cause I don't know the answer. 

You'll just have to find another 12 volt source. I've read that you can replace the stock ignition resister wire, with a regular wire that has no resister, or leave the resistor wire. And simply hook up a jumper wire, or a bypass wire to get 12 volts to the HEI. But, if you don't wanna do any wire splicing, you'll just have to find a way to completely remove the resister wire, and replace it with a regular wire. 

I've only rigged up a straight 12 volt, on race cars. I always just bought a small, simple fuse box, and used chrome handle toggle switches for the ignition switch, and each accessory I needed. Used a chrome button for the starter switch. But, most would not want such a set-up for a street driven car.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*I throw you a rope*

pictures
pictures
for us slow old guys

going backwards ?

somebody has had your fuseblock seperated for a repair ?? from the thru the firewall
side of the block ??
I have several mint 68 9 fuseblocks for spares stored ... and cant say why yours does not have a hot spade in the center .. for options and such

pictures

scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"1st question would be why are the male terminals missing and going forward,"

PJ: Because it is not a '68 Firebird.

"Is anyone aware of the reason gm would have done this"

PJ: Because it is a '68 GTO.

"where the bat, acc and ign male terminals are supposed to be, there is nothing except for the holes where the male terminals should be."

PJ: Purchase a GTO wiring diagram which may help, and see for yourself _IF_ the terminals are even supposed to be there OR if they were installed when used for optional equipment. https://www.amazon.com/Pontiac-Lemans-Tempest-Wiring-Diagram/dp/B002XQZRZC

"Is anyone aware of the reason gm would have done this."

PJ: You can ask them yourself and maybe find out why. Just fill out the appropriates boxes and ask your question. https://www.gm.com/site-help/contact-us/email-us.html

"where should I source my IGN power from for the distributor."

PJ: Why not source it right from the ignition key? I don't believe the entire wire is a resistor wire. I recall someone saying that only a portion near the end, 5-6" of it was the resistor wire. Can't confirm that statement. We have had an owner simply rewire that wire from the ignition switch to the coil by replacing it with the correct sized non-resistor wire. Otherwise, find a 12volt source/wire that is "on" when the ignition is placed to the "On" position and will turn off when you shut the car down. A light tester should be able to find a good source easy enough. And if all else fails.....hack into the wiring like the rest of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

thanks a lot everyone. I ended up buying a new replacement battery wire from summit. it's designed to be a direct replacement of the 12 v wire required to go to the distributor. I'll have to remove the existing resistance wire right from the harness going into the firewall and replace it with the one i purchased.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

frankie68 said:


> thanks a lot everyone. I ended up buying a new replacement battery wire from summit. it's designed to be a direct replacement of the 12 v wire required to go to the distributor. I'll have to remove the existing resistance wire right from the harness going into the firewall and replace it with the one i purchased.


Frankie, any chance you could post the Summit part number for this wire as I too am having HEI install problems. Thanks!:smile3:


----------



## Lucas Blake (7 mo ago)

bigD said:


> I haven't responded cause I don't know the answer.
> 
> You'll just have to find another 12 volt source. I've read that you can replace the stock ignition resister wire, with a regular wire that has no resister, or leave the resistor wire. And simply hook up a jumper wire, or a bypass wire to get 12 volts to the HEI. But, if you don't wanna do any wire splicing, you'll just have to find a way to completely remove the resister wire, and replace it with a regular wire.
> 
> I've only rigged up a straight 12 volt, on race cars. I always just bought a small, simple fuse box, and used chrome handle toggle switches for the ignition switch, and each accessory I needed. Used a chrome button for the starter switch. But, most would not want such a set-up for a street driven car.


Remove the contact block one bolt-. 


the right of the brake booster. You remove the resistor wire from the contact block, I believe it's the old purple black wire then Disguard the old resister wire. Time to install 12 GA wire into its place. 
Now buy the right series connector a. They are sold on Amazon 24 we're 14.99 
Specifically for 10_12 gauge wire. For the Hei ignition. Perfect ignition source no hacking in to wires.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Lucas Blake said:


> Remove the contact block one bolt-.
> 
> 
> the right of the brake booster. You remove the resistor wire from the contact block, I believe it's the old purple black wire then Disguard the old resister wire. Time to install 12 GA wire into its place.
> ...


You may not have noticed, but you were replying to a 5-year old thread. 
Bear


----------



## Lucas Blake (7 mo ago)

Does it matter?


----------



## Lucas Blake (7 mo ago)

Lucas Blake said:


> Does it matter?


What I mean, the information can be still very valuable. Thanks I really didn't notice,


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No, it doesn't matter. Just trying to be helpful in case you were expecting a response.


----------

